# help with hitch hiker,ropewrench etc



## skindaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

cannot figure which way to go for beginner.
want good yet easy way to climb with srt. possobilites i see are zigzag$ / ropewrench/ hitch hiker
not sure which way to choose do any come all assembled or for instance on the hitch hiker do you have to tie the prusik rope i guess you would call it that, or does it come ready?
have found videos on some of these but none that completely explain these step by step out of the box. 

also anyone got any old climbing instructional videos?


----------



## imagineero (Mar 28, 2014)

how much do you weigh and what is your level of fitness and experience climbing? Are you looking for something just to enter the tree, or are you looking for something to work the tree with?


----------



## skindaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

160lbs, pretty fit minimal experience, to get into the tree to work , remove limbs maybe even whole thing

will be looking at either a avao sit fast saddle or a sequoia, if that matters


----------



## pops21 (Mar 28, 2014)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## skindaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

dont want to go overboard with it ,but will if i have to to be the safest. looking for a fool proof setup not something that takes 15yrs experience to tie into.


----------



## pops21 (Mar 28, 2014)

It will be over $1000 especially if your going to do the big shot throw weight launcher. Probably closer to $1500-1800. That does not include rigging which is more expensive then climbing gear. Youtube is FULL of video's showing different ways of climbing. treestuff.com is a arborist site sponsor with the best prices around and great people to work with. Start putting your gear you choose in the cart to give you a idea of total prices.


----------



## pops21 (Mar 28, 2014)

http://www.climbingarborist.com Check this site out he has lots of videos of the different set ups and such.


----------



## skindaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

yeah ive watched alot of his videos, good stuff i'll check again for specific vids on rope wrench, and hitch hiker as i have not seen detailed vids of that to help aid in with which unicender to buy?


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 28, 2014)

ZZ not recommended for SRT by the manufacturer; Petzl. RopeRunner is designed for SRT, but you will have to wait for a bit.
I tried RW once, and gave up on it. Not faulting the device, just a lack of commitment from me.
HH, once "dialed in" (hitch length adjustment to permit good slack tending yet not slip under load) is excellent and what I have transitioned to from previously using a Blake's.
SRT is a new game for me, but hopefully you will get some good feedback from others here.


----------



## skindaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

maybe i should wait for the rope runner and not have to worry about getting the rope length adjusted right on the hitch hiker.
and i'm open to other ideas too.


----------



## kyle goddard (Mar 28, 2014)

Hold up. By the way you presented your first post, it doesn't sound like you have any experience. 

You should have a climbing partner


----------



## kyle goddard (Mar 28, 2014)

Did you ever use a taught line or Blake's? ?


----------



## skindaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

no


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 28, 2014)

That is kinda like saying you don't have a drivers license yet, but you want to enter the Indy500.


----------



## skindaddy (Mar 29, 2014)

if nobody started- who would be doing it, i have mastered all the shrubs in my yard though!!lol
probably just as safe as me climbing 30ft into my treestand with screw in steps no buckstrap. need to start somewhere which in my case willl cost more because the need of easier climbing devices,because there is no one in my life to teach me old school.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 29, 2014)

Do you have the book " Tree Climbers Companion"?


----------



## monkeylove (Mar 29, 2014)

There is no fool proof and if you want to be the safest you can be, don't climb. That being said.....If I was to pick something it would be my Unicender, maybe. However it is not always my first choice when I climb. ALL systems, mechanical or rope, have there time and place. They all require some dialing in depending on climbing line, weather, weight the hitch will see.......and so on. I own everything but the Roperunner (missed getting a prototype), and they all get use on a regular basis. That includes the Blakes hitch and some good old footlocking ddrt. They all have their pro's & con's. If you are getting into this for fun or personal use then try it all, Low & Slow. If you are planning to work for someone locally then I would also suggest talking and watching some of your local crews. While all the systems function well and are safe, not all of them are normal or accepted dependings where and who you work for. Here is a simple example.....Carabiners. Auto locking 2 step or 3 step release. If you rock climb also then it gets even more confusing because what you use there is all but useless in the arborist profession.

Long winded but hope this helped somewhat. 
Frank


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't care what fancy gear you climb with, anybody climbing trees, should be able to safely get down with nothing but saddle and rope. You need to learn how to tie and rig either a Tautline, or a Blake's hitch.
(I also think anybody that drives a car should know how to check the oil and change a tire, but that is a different subject.)
Anyways, learn how to climb on a basic hitch. You may have to some day! I have dropped gear by accident when up in a tree. 
Do you intend to climb for fun or work? For fun, use a light weight saddle. For work, you will need something with more attachment points for additional gear. Whatever saddle you get, spend some time sitting in it, if possible, before buying it. Saddles are different, people are different, get one that suits you. If you aren't comfortable in the saddle, you won't be comfortable in the tree. Have I made my point yet?
Get a climb line and saddle, the book I mentioned earlier, and go play in that tree with the tree stand you mentioned earlier.
Don't worry about that 'pops21' guy. He is a climbing student of mine that just got bitten hard with the climbing bug. He has a bunch of new gear headed his way, and is already adding to his wish list.


----------



## skindaddy (Mar 29, 2014)

thanks for the reply VA , i do have and read that book, it will be for fun and own use, also i'm looking at maybe even taking a course in Ga with tree climbers, its far from me but cant seem to find one that sounds as good close to home. ideally i would like to go slow and play and learn with some of this before a course like that so i can retain more info by having little stuff down.
just taking it all in now, who knows maybe its a pipe dream of mine


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 29, 2014)

I sent you a PM. There are a couple of places up that way to buy tree gear.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Mar 29, 2014)

skindaddy said:


> dont want to go overboard with it ,but will if i have to to be the safest. looking for a fool proof setup not something that takes 15yrs experience to tie into.


As has been said there is no such thing as fool proof, they keep making smarter fools to do dumber stuff. Having said that there is no hitch that takes 15yrs to learn to tie.if you can count to five you can tie into a Hitch Hiker. They do take a little to figure out, but that is a great device.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 31, 2014)

Spend a little time playing around in a tree using just a basic hitch. That way you will always be able to get down safely with just a rope and saddle. After a couple of weekends of that, you can start getting serious about adding gear.


----------

